# per preparare



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei chiedervi se la seguente frase è corretta:

_Il cuoco entra nella cucina per preparare la cena

Precisazione:
_Va bene la preposizione "per" o sarebbe meglio "a preparare" ? 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## mesciua

Io userei "per", mi suona meglio. Ciao!


----------



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi! Ha ragione Mesciua:  "per" suona meglio però si può dire anche "Il cuoco entra in cucina a preparare la cena".


----------



## (Lucia

francisgranada said:


> _Il cuoco entra *nella* cucina per preparare la cena
> _



Quello che non mi suona molto bene, tralasciando "per" o "a", sinceramente è _"__nella" _ che sostituiterei con un _"in" 
_per il resto, anch'io voto per il _"per"! _(gioco di parole )

Lucia.


----------



## VogaVenessian

D'accordo con Lucia su tutto il fronte (*per e in). A proposito di in o nellariemerge sempre la questione, mai risolta una volta per tutte, dell'uso dell'articolo determinativo.*


----------



## Lituano

Ciao ragazzi!  Userei "nella" in frase "Il cucoco entra nella cucina di casa nostra per ..."


----------



## Ste88

Lituano said:


> Salve ragazzi! Ha ragione Mesciua:  "per" suona meglio però si può dire anche "Il cuoco entra in cucina a preparare la cena".



C'è una leggera differenza:
- "entra in cucina *per* preparare la cena": il cuoco si sposta in cucina con l'intenzione di fare quella cosa
- "entra in cucina *a *preparare la cena": è meno evidenziato il fatto che la sua intenzione si quella di andare a cucinare

In ogni caso la versione con "a" non è corretta al 100%, si può usare in contesti familiari.


----------



## Ste88

Dimenticavo: col verbo "andare" cambia tutto.

- "vado in cucina *a *preparare la cena" è corretto
- "vado in cucina *per* preparare la cena" suona davvero male!


----------



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi! Solo un`osservazione. La finale introdotta dalla preposizione "PER" ha sempre il verbo all`infinito... Se nella principale ci sono verbi di stato o di MOTO la subordinata finale si rende benissimo anche con "A" e l`infinito (!). Quindi "Il cuoco entra in cucina PER/A preparare la cena".


----------



## (Lucia

VogaVenessian said:


> D'accordo con Lucia su tutto il fronte (per nella e in) ...



 



Lituano said:


> Ciao ragazzi!  Userei "nella" in frase "Il cuoco entra nella cucina di casa nostra per ..."





Lituano said:


> Salve ragazzi! Solo un`osservazione. La finale introdotta dalla preposizione "PER" ha sempre il verbo all`infinito... Se nella principale ci sono verbi di stato o di MOTO la subordinata finale si rende benissimo anche con "A" e l`infinito (!). Quindi "Il cuoco entra in cucina PER/A preparare la cena".



Doppia citazione per te 

Per la prima, beh, aggiungendo _"di casa nostra" _è tutto un altro paio di maniche, 
in quel caso_ "nella"_ va più che bene, io mi riferivo soltanto alla frase su 

Per la seconda, anch'io penso siano corrette entrambe, magari solo con una microscopica sfumatura che non varia per nulla il significato finale (in fin dei conti, il cuoco entra in cucina e questa cena la prepara sempre lui  ); tuttavia continuo a preferire il _"per" 

_Lucia.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

Non sono sicuro che la _frase_ proposta da Francis sia anche un _enunciato_ della nostra lingua. 
Così come la vedo/sento io, mi sembra la didascalia ai piedi d'un disegno/foto raffigurante un cuoco che entra in cucina ... all'interno di un "Corso di Lingua Italiana per Parlanti di...". Ben difficilmente troveremmo una situazione comunicativa in cui pronunciarla.
Questo lo dico per sottolineare l'innaturalezza della frase e la sua improbabilità: che non sono poca cosa nel momento in cui ci poniamo il problema dell'appropriatezza di questa o di quella parola al suo interno. 

Se propri vogliamo arrivare a decidere se sia meglio "a" o "per", credo che dovremo sforzarci di prescindere dalla frase in questione, e crearci segmenti di frase diversi da sostituire a quelli - "ingessati" - della "didascalia".

Personalmente, potrei immaginare:
A- Dov'è mamma?
B- (E') (andata) in cucina a/per preparare la cena.

A- Perché mamma è andata in cucina?
B- Te l'ho detto: per preparare la cena

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## Lituano

Hai ragione, Giorgio!  Secondo me  "Il cuoco entra in cucina..."  suona un po`...  drammatico.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti, Lit.
Riguardàndomela ancora, mi fa l'impressione d'una "indicazione scenica":

Lei (_in cucina_) - Addio!
Lui - Vedròvvi ancora?
(_Il cuoco entra nella cucina per preparare la cena)
_Cuoco - Chevvedo nell'antro mio?
Lei - Via! Arriva il re del territorio!
Lui - ...

Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao ragazzi*, innanzittutto grazie per il vostro interesse e per le analisi interessanti della mia frase in questione!

1. Per quanto riguarda l'uso della preposizione "per" (e la "leggera" differenza tra _per preparare_ ed _a preparare_), credo, siamo tutti d'accordo.
2. Il verbo "entrare": infatti, nel contesto in cui lo voglio usare, l'ho scelto perché si tratta di un momento di sorpresa, benché non talmente drammatico come nel seguente dramma (intitolato "Il cuoco" ):

_Atto I:_


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...
> Lei (_in cucina_) - Addio!
> Lui - Vedròvvi ancora?
> (_Il cuoco entra nella cucina per preparare la cena)_
> Cuoco - Chevvedo nell'antro mio?
> Lei - Via! Arriva il re del territorio!
> ...



_Atto II:_

Lui - Ah! ... (sta per andarsene)
Cuoco - Resti, signor! (mostra la spada)
Lei - (sviene)
Cuoco - È arrivata l'ora della verità.
Lui - ??? (non capisce niente)
Lei - (non si mouve, ma apre un occhio)
Cuoco - Sparafucile mi nomino ...

__________
* ragazzi - usato al plurale comprende anche le ragazze


----------



## Inglesina98

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che la _frase_ proposta da Francis sia anche un _enunciato_ della nostra lingua.
> Così come la vedo/sento io, mi sembra la didascalia ai piedi d'un disegno/foto raffigurante un cuoco che entra in cucina ... all'interno di un "Corso di Lingua Italiana per Parlanti di...". Ben difficilmente troveremmo una situazione comunicativa in cui pronunciarla.
> Questo lo dico per sottolineare l'innaturalezza della frase e la sua improbabilità: che non sono poca cosa nel momento in cui ci poniamo il problema dell'appropriatezza di questa o di quella parola al suo interno.
> 
> Se propri vogliamo arrivare a decidere se sia meglio "a" o "per", credo che dovremo sforzarci di prescindere dalla frase in questione, e crearci segmenti di frase diversi da sostituire a quelli - "ingessati" - della "didascalia".
> 
> Personalmente, potrei immaginare:
> A- Dov'è mamma?
> B- (E') (andata) in cucina a/per preparare la cena.
> 
> A- Perché mamma è andata in cucina?
> B- Te l'ho detto: per preparare la cena
> 
> Cari saluti.
> GS



anche a me sembra molto strana la frase del thread!!


----------



## (Lucia

Solo a me viene in mente una scenetta del tipo: bambino di sette - otto anni e genitori al ristorante,
(passa una persona vestita di bianco con un grande cappello)
Paolino: "Mamma, chi è quel signore?"
Mammina intenta a scegliere il piatto meno calorico sul menù: "Il cuoco, piccolo"
(il cuoco apre una porta e si precipita di corsa dentro una stanza "misteriosa")
Paolino: "Papà, dove sta andando il cuoco?"
Papino intento a scrutare i prezzi sul menù: "Il cuoco entra in cucina per prepararci da mangiare, caro"

  
(perdonatemi, sono quasi le 21.30 e non ho ancora cenato, sarà la mancanza di zuccheri a suggerirmi certe baggianate )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Niente male, invece.

GS


----------

